

Haitz's law - marcopolis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haitz%27s_law

======
yread
interesting that Cree broke it... [http://www.cree.com/News-and-Events/Cree-
News/Press-Releases...](http://www.cree.com/News-and-Events/Cree-News/Press-
Releases/2013/February/276-LPW)

It's probably not completely "white"

